# Simple V-perches



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Here are some snaps of the v-perches made for my pigeons. Couldn't get the J - clamps, which will be screwed to the back panel and then fixed on to the wall/steel net.


































Section measurements for the individual perches:

Plates (2 nos.) - 24 x 9 x 1 cm
Middle block (1 no.) - 24 x 5 x 2.5 cm
Lower support blocks (2 nos.) - Top length 8 cm
Bottom length 20 cm
Width 5 cm
Thickness 2 cm	

Nailed or screwed to the wooden panel, distance between perches - 42 cm


----------



## eyespyer (Jul 14, 2008)

Nice !!!

Thanks for the photos


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

me like!...


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

VERY NICE! 

Can I order some???


----------



## Nictorious Ali (Jul 1, 2010)

Hey guys I had a question regarding these types of perches. What are the benefits? Do pigeons feel comfortable perching that low? Traditionally, I would put maybe 4 or 5 rod perches in my lofts. I have none now that I moved out to Michigan but im planning on building a new one soon. Also any suggestions on what I should include? I've never really talked to this many experienced ppl with pigeons before so anything you guys can provide will be very benificial.  thx


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

For the pigeons to perch, the lowest perch should be atleast one feet above the floor, helps especially for the young ones. 

Those in the picture are still to be attached to the loft and the lowest perch will be about 2 feet from the floor.

The benefit of V - perch to a T - perch is that the plates will help to contain much of the poop from falling to the floor. 

If you visualize your pigeon perching on that middle block and pooping, then you can guess how big and inclined the plates should be to catch majority of the poop  but they are mischiveous bombers, they know to byepass also


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Trees Gray said:


> VERY NICE!
> 
> *Can I order some???*


Come on, you can take it for free  but do buy me a Cafe Latte and a browny with chocolate sauce


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

Shreeshs, you have an engineer's mind! I know because I'm married to one!


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

doveone52 said:


> Shreeshs, you have an engineer's mind! I know because I'm married to one!


Well, I am an engineer by degree but a mechanical enginner  Nowadays I feel I should have done something like Animal Husbandry or Veterinary Science


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

sreeshs said:


> Come on, you can take it for free  but do buy me a Cafe Latte and a browny with chocolate sauce


_I certainly will! _


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Nictorious Ali said:


> Hey guys I had a question regarding these types of perches. What are the benefits?


They are easy to clean!


----------



## Nictorious Ali (Jul 1, 2010)

Thanks guys! That was very helpful! I have another question. Ive only housed like 4 pigeons at a time but, in this new loft I would like to house say like 15 birds max. What would be a comfortable size loft for that many birds?


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

I have 15 and mines 6x3 with a 3x6 aviary


----------



## Nictorious Ali (Jul 1, 2010)

Thanks Shady! That was very helpful! Im looking to get oriental rollers and old german owls. One breeder I talked to was offering for about 80 bucks a pair! Is that a fair price? The pigeons I had when I was younger were like 2-5 dollars from a auction, i guess they were "muts"..


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

I dont really know. I have seen birds sold on the net from 1.00 to 3000.00. I paid 10.00 each for my foundation bird and they had pedigrees. I'm going to get 2 saddle homers to breed to show in our club and there is a guy in the club that has been winning a lot of big shows and he told me he would sale me some from 10.00 to 100.00 apiece depending how serious i want to get into showing.


----------



## Nictorious Ali (Jul 1, 2010)

WOW 3000 dollars! I guess the genes play a big roll. I sort of figured that but I wasn't 100% sure. Lol im done bombing you with questions but thanks alot Shady


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Thats fine ask away if i know i will tell you. Go on the net to some pigeon auction sites you would not believe what some birds go for


----------



## Nictorious Ali (Jul 1, 2010)

Ok thanks. Could you give me some legit websites that you know of?


----------

